# Transportation VS Geotechnical Exam



## satyara (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi, I have little experience in highway, traffic, geotech, bridge, drainage areas for cumulative of 4 years. I got accepted for PE exam and i need to register before sep10th. I am in confused state to register for which depth part, Transportation or geotechnical. Since i have not done much in any of the fields. I have not started preparation yet. I am taking time off for a month to prepare for the exam. Can someone suggest me which will be better or best one to choose.

Thanks &amp; Regards.


----------

